# Froyo ROM?



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

Out of curiosity, is anybody in here rocking a Froyo ROM on your DX? Not sure why you would want to, but I was interested to know if anyone was...


----------



## BDM80 (Jun 3, 2012)

Not at the moment but i was on apex for about 3 weeks a couple weeks ago. I always liked apex so i went back for old times sake and it's a great rom, doesn't have all the bells and whistles of today's roms but as far as stability goes it can go head to head with the best gb roms.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

BDM80 said:


> Not at the moment but i was on apex for about 3 weeks a couple weeks ago. I always liked apex so i went back for old times sake and it's a great rom, doesn't have all the bells and whistles of today's roms but as far as stability goes it can go head to head with the best gb roms.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


how was battery life compared to the GB ROMs? Been so long since I was on Froyo, I don't remember well enough to compare.


----------



## BDM80 (Jun 3, 2012)

I didn't think there was a big noticeable difference from the gb blur roms, maybe gb is a little better but not that much.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

I think I'm going to flash Fission on my decommissioned Droid X just for old times sake xD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I never was on Fission. Then again I wasnt on a whole lot of froyo Roms. I got my DX a month or two before the 595 GB leak came out and I didnt even know about Root, ROMs, Recoveries, etc until I saw the GB Leak. I think I was on One Froyo Rom before I went to GB. Awe Good Times.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Infazzdar said:


> I never was on Fission. Then again I wasnt on a whole lot of froyo Roms. I got my DX a month or two before the 595 GB leak came out and I didnt even know about Root, ROMs, Recoveries, etc until I saw the GB Leak. I think I was on One Froyo Rom before I went to GB. Awe Good Times.


I have to say, fission was my first rom (after I bricked my phone within a week lol) and it was amazing! I never had any problems with it at all. I kinda miss those days of everything working always.


----------

